# Helene Fischer "Achterbahn" HD @ Schlager des Monats 04.01.2019



## congo64 (5 Jan. 2019)

*aus dem Album HELENE FISCHER auf Platz 6*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HFachrerHD20190104.mp4


----------



## Bowes (5 Jan. 2019)

*Herzlichen Dank für das tolle Video von der schöne Helene.*


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2019)

danke fürs posten


----------



## kamy (5 Jan. 2019)

:WOW: fantastische Helene :WOW::thx:


----------



## hsvmann (7 Jan. 2019)

für mich nachwievor einer ihrer grandiosesten Auftritte im TV :WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## hansa (7 Jan. 2019)

:thx: für die heiße Helene :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gunnar86 (15 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Helene.


----------

